# Business Partner for IT Solutions



## sapphire9 (May 30, 2013)

Hi,

We're looking for business partner in Australia.

We have IT solutions/products and services and we're looking for new business opportunities/partnership/offers/clients/projects and etc. 

It will be great anyone who is interested seriously and start partnership to open company/projects/clients in Australia.

Skype: REMOVED
Mobile :REMOVED
REMOVED

Thanks and Regards 
Samir


----------

